
Batman equation - Wolfram Alpha - james-singh
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=batman+equation
======
james-singh
Check out this post on stackoverflow.com as well:

[http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/54506/is-this-
batman...](http://math.stackexchange.com/questions/54506/is-this-batman-
equation-for-real?answertab=active#tab-top)

------
james-singh
A similar one: Gangnam style curve (Psy curve):
<http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Gangnam+style+curve>

